# Popcorn Texture over Concrete



## AM1965 (Mar 11, 2010)

We are currently renovating a 15 story building, all of the exposed concrete ceilings were covered in popcorn. We wet the popcorn and scraped the surface, then we wiped the surface clean with warm water. A few days later we sprayed a heavy knock down texture on the ceiling surface and then paint the ceiling with a latex primer and finish coat. After a few days we noticed flaking, after closer inspection the texture and paint were not adhered to the surface of the concrete. Thinking maybe this was a moisture issue we applied Locks-on primer to the surface prior to texture, then painted the textured ceiling a few days later and now find that the texture and paint has not adhered to the concrete. We have some patches of texture that are adhered to the ceiling but these areas never had popcorn appied origanally. We have scraped all the surfaces back down again and are going to try an Oil Based Primer, I believe there is a residue from the original popcorn texture and because the under side of the concrete is honey combed and pitted it is impossible to remove all of the popcorn residue. Will this work?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Are you sure your scraping all the popcorn off? Sounds like something is reacting and causing lifting. The knockdown is soaking in and causing something. You may need to run a vac sander on the lids before you wipe them down.

The wipe down with warm water seems odd. I sponge mop wiith cold water to remove dust, If at all.

Oil will take longer for your knockdown to set up and you may have no choice. do some test spots. Try Kilz 2 latex, or Cover Stain.

You should not be having these problems. Good luck!


----------



## AM1965 (Mar 11, 2010)

We did wipe the surface down with a mop, it was free from any dust or debris...I have never encountered anything like this. The only thing I can think is that there is a residue embedded in the under side of the slab, this building was originally built in the late 70's and the construction was very poor, they used the popcorn texture to cover the poor workmanship...if this doesnt work we are going to laminate 3/8" drywall to the underside of the slab and start from scratch...its just an expense that no one ever considered.


----------



## AM1965 (Mar 11, 2010)

The photo's show patches that adhered, these area never had popcorn originally...


----------



## AM1965 (Mar 11, 2010)

The other areas are where we skim coated the seams from the forms...the skim coated areas did not adhere either...the pictures do not show that very well.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would mix my popcorn texture using Block Filler it should adhere better since it's designed to soak into masonary block and cement, let your popcorn soak then load up your hopper and spray away.:thumbsup: Benjamin Moore has a good Block Filler nice and thick mix it up before you dump the popcorn in.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Frank, new text. is knockdown.

What about that bonder stucco guys use. They roll it on all the concrete prior to stucco, it is blue. Or Binz shellac primer.

AM1965, hope you find what your looking for. Laminating won't work if nothing sticks,you'll have to strip out the ceilings before hanging.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Big, I have never used it, when I do stucco 9 times out of ten I rip out all the old and start from scratch, as for bonders I don't use them cause most of the time I have to rebuild so everything is new. But with this I would think you want to seal the masonary first before appling your texture or popcorn.
I would wipe the ceiling down with denatured alcohol to make sure there's no residue.


----------



## calhomeremodel (Mar 12, 2010)

In a small area that you know there were problems, use a concrete bonder, then an oil primer, then texture.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Concrete Buildings and Spray Tex*

I have found that we have much better luck with Oil Based Primers as mentioned above.

I'll add that the painters should be spraying an oil based primer as well and spraying the final coat if possible - I have seen too many popcorn ceilings fail while the painter is rolling on ceiling paint.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I would prime the whole ceiling. Then, I would skim coat the entire ceiling. If you don't the mudded seams will show through the texture after it is painted.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

I found the same problem,. I remodel Condo/Hotels. You must apply a concrete primer. (blue, $9.00 gal, covers 300sq ft.) Then stray knock down. Wish you the best. :thumbup:


----------



## AM1965 (Mar 11, 2010)

We are applying an oil based primer, KILZ product...it seems to be working. Thanks for all of your advice


----------



## kayn_os (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking at the pictures it looks like the slabs were formed with ply? Could it possibly be some sort of a release agent/ form oil issue?


----------



## AM1965 (Mar 11, 2010)

Great idea, I will look into that...Thanks


----------

